# Cage building questions



## BJ37 (Aug 24, 2013)

Getting ready to start building some all wire cages.  Will be hanging them from the walls in an old horse barn, open on the south side,  so will not have a roof on the cages.  Will be getting some Californians in a couple of weeks.  So what size should I make the door?  I have read many articles on cage sizes, but virtually no info. on door size and design.  Also, should the door go clear to the floor, or will an inch or two across the bottom, not opening, cause a problem?     -----     Another area I have trouble finding good information on is what to do for food and water.  Especially, water has me concerned.  Normal winter temperatures include several days with temperatures in the minus zone.  (That is F.)  We can go many days without even getting close to thawing temperatures.  What kind of feeders and waterers seem to work the best?


----------



## VickieB (Aug 24, 2013)

I think you would want at least an inch at the bottom of the door, probably 2 inches. Remember to make the door opening large enough to accommodate the nest box!


----------



## Beachbunny (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello and welcome! Whatever size nest box you will be using will determine the door size for the cages, also a inch or two along the bottom would be good to help the kits from rolling out when you open the door. As far as food and water you can either use "J" feeders or coup cups(which I prefer) to help eliminate food waste, I also use "hay racks" that I bought at Lowes. They are under the counter wire racks that I attach to the inside to the cages that work great, my hay loss from just throwing in hay has gone way down and cut my hay use when down. I don't live in a cold climate so have no worries about the water bottles freezing but you might try wrapping the bottles with insulated freezer bags, just make sure the rabbits cant get at them to chew on, hope this helps.


----------



## VickieB (Aug 25, 2013)

Beachbunny said:
			
		

> I also use "hay racks" that I bought at Lowes. They are under the counter wire racks that I attach to the inside to the cages that work great, my hay loss from just throwing in hay has gone way down and cut my hay use when down.


Can you post a pic on the hay racks, BeachBunny? I've been thinking of getting some, but didn't know what or how I wanted to do it.


----------



## BJ37 (Aug 25, 2013)

BeachBunny, I am also interested in what your hayracks are.  You say you found them at Lowes.  What department are they in, and what was their original use supposed to be for?


----------



## Beachbunny (Aug 25, 2013)

I found them in the shelving area. They are by Style Selections, under-shelf storage bin, model # 45260PHXLG . They mesure 9.84"x13.98"x5.31".  They are white coated wire like the closet organizer systems and they only cost about $4 each. As soon as I am back at home I will figure out how to post a picture of them. I use plastic "zip ties" to attach to the cages. Since I started using them my hay loss is down to about 5%, I use to lose a ton of hay when I was just throwing it into the cages and now it's mostly poop that I throw into the worm bed.


----------



## VickieB (Aug 25, 2013)

What kind of hay do y'all use? I seen people say Timothy grass, but I've only found that in little bags for $6. It would cost a fortune to feed my rabbits that (they would easily go through one of those bags in a couple of days) I bought a bale of Alfalfa, but it seems people say to give that as a treat sparingly. I would love to give them hay on a daily basis, or keep it in their cages for them.


----------



## Beachbunny (Aug 26, 2013)

not sure what kind of hay I have I get it at a local feed store. I live in the Savannah Ga area and remember that when just starting out that Timothy hay down here is not available. I believe its Bermuda Grass hay which is fine for rabbits as far as I know. This is the link for the picture of my hay racks in one of the cages.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## VickieB (Aug 26, 2013)

I love your hay rack! I'll have to make some for my cages. Thanks for the picture!  We have Bermuda grass in the yard. Couldn't I just use that for the rabbits? Is it all right to give them freshly cut grass?


----------



## Beachbunny (Aug 27, 2013)

yes fresh grass is fine as long as you don't use any insecticides on your lawn...just pull out what they don't eat after about 1-2hrs, something goes on when the grass starts to wilt there's a time frame between fresh cut and drying out to hay that animals shouldn't eat. I dont remember all the scientific stuff but do remember not to feed fresh cut after an hr or so, then you can leave it out to dry like hay and then feed it.  When I weed wack around the property I feed all that then pull it out to dry, when it looks like hay I put it back into the cages.


----------



## Andrei (Nov 21, 2013)

VickieB said:


> We have Bermuda grass in the yard. Couldn't I just use that for the rabbits? Is it all right to give them freshly cut grass?


Yes.
Today a hand.
Tomorrow a hand and a half.
If you give them all at once they will gorge and it would be OK if they eat that all the time.
If it is the fist time ....... just like a kid in a candy store.


----------

